# YEAH! Project time..



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I recieved some new goodies the other day...It's Project Time !!!

Also had a very nice conversation with young Mr. Cedarleaf... The products of his efforts are on the way.. 
This'll be fun.. I'll keep you all updated.. 

Stuff..





































funfunfunfun...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks serious, ti's the time of the year to get going on those winter projects!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been plotting and planning this one for quite some time. I just finally decided to pull the trigger.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Stan came through in grand style and I had some time to start on the first phase. Without revealing too much just yet... you all know that the Illinois Central holds a dear spot in my heart. My family has had a long histiry and association with the IC. So it stands to reason that I'm modeling the IC. 

This inspired me to get going.. 









Now before all the rivet counters get on me.. I know the loco in the picture is a 2-6-0 and my Annie is a 4-6-0... but it's close enough for me.. 

A little better look at IC lettering..










The newest power on the LP&W... 



















There's much more neat stuff to follow, but I need to fire up my airbrush first, just haven't had time yet.. 

I'll keep you posted with my progress.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

I like it so far Dave!! Have fun with it.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.. time to get serious today... good progress too. 


Time in the paint shop. 


















I like a nice consistant row.. 









Tools of the trade.. 



















I think it took me longer to mask off all the clerstory windows and prepaint and mask the pinstripe lines than it did to spray all four cars.. 

I'll the them dry overnight then peel the masking and fix details.. then paint the roofs grimy black.. (with a brush) 
Then on to Stan's magnificent decals.. 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great there! An airbrush really does a nice job on those coaches! Are you going to do any physical modifications to the engine?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,Are you done yet?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve: No, not going to do anythng out of the ordinary. I bought the painted/undecorated Annie and had Stan make me a set of decals, that's about all I'm going to do.... for now. Who know whhat the future may hold. 

Bryan. The photos above were taken less than 6 hours ago dude..., I have a long way to go. BUT.. I plan to have them done by the weekend so they'll be running at the show this weekend.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Anybody know if you can get spare parts for the Annie, if so is it concievable that thye can be used to update older 10 wheelers? I'm specifically interested in the metal driver rods...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

The best and most effective "upgrade" that I'm aware of are the Barry's Big Train drives.. The folks that I've spoken to that have them just love them... I've got two "Bug Maulers" that I'm really trying to wear the drives out in so I can justify the upgrade myself.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

I looked into those in his site, but no prices listed...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the .pdf from Barry's site. Scroll down to the second page for pricing.. 

http://www.barrysbigtrains.com/Portals/11/orderforms/annieorderform.pdf


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks...

BTW nice work so far.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Y'know, I'm not certain _if_ it's possible to do a "retro-fit upgrade" by adding Annie metal gearing to a standard Big Hauler! (What I mean is _without_ the usual bashing needed. I was referring to a straight swap.) If it _is_ and you want the parts upgrade, check this out:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BACHMANN-LOCOMO...20addffe2b


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave,go and order the Aristo smoke unit,ill be at the show saturday and will install it for you!!! Or may be get a LIVE STEAMER !!!! 

Manfred


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

Looking good!! Are you changing over to steam era IC now or will you run both steam and diesel?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Richard.. 

I'll do a little of both.. I enjoy watching a good steam loco move as much as the next guy.. but the modern diesel era still has quite an appeal.. 
Basically, I'll end up with a good rolling history of the IC. I guess I should start picking up some CN Dash 9s...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.. Roofs and trim are done (save for a little touch up here and there).. 



















You can see a little of the Yellow pinstripe here.. 


















I'll let these dry for a few hours then maybe on to some decals tonight... maybe..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.. Decals and Clear coat finished.... 
(thank you Stan!) 

Starting behind the Loco... 

Baggage car... 



















Parlor-Cafe car... 



















Coach... 










Observation... 












I'm a little concerned that some of the decals didn't set as well as I would have liked. I think my decal setting solution may be past it's prime.. I'll live with them as is for now, but I may end up re doing all the cars in a year or so... (Stan, don't delete the image file for this set yet !!!) 

Now on to final assembly and the World Debut tomorrow at the Wasatch Rails Train show.. 
Yeah!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.. Decals and Clear coat finished.... 
(thank you Stan!) 

Starting behind the Loco... 

Baggage car... 



















Parlor-Cafe car... 



















Coach... 










Observation... 












I'm a little concerned that some of the decals didn't set as well as I would have liked. I think my decal setting solution may be past it's prime.. I'll live with them as is for now, but I may end up re-doing all the cars in a year or so... (Stan, don't delete the image file for this set yet !!!) 

Now on to final assembly and the World Debut tomorrow at the Wasatch Rails Train show.. 
Yeah!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Baggage car... DONE! 

Yeah..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Observation car ... DONE !!!! 

They're dropping like flies..


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

I contacted Bachmann earlier this year for Annie parts and they asked me to send in the locomotive as they don't supply parts!
Hopefully this will change.


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Great Job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Ron.. It was a fun project.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, was different lighting used between the two sets of pictures?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, one set was out in the garage with direct sunlight. The others were on the kitchen counter with the flash..


----------

